

A Programming Language (1962) [pdf] - brudgers
http://brudgers.com/arefaq/arefaq-public-docs/apl.pdf

======
dandrews
Ken Iverson spoke at a local ACM chapter meeting, circa 1971 or '72, and
advised one of my pals not to spend a lot of time on this book. The
implemented language had deviated from "Iverson Notation", and he recommended
that we look at e.g. Gilman and Rose instead.

